# como conectar vumetro con lb1409



## franciscodfh (Sep 13, 2010)

hola , e encontrado un vumetro entre mis cachureos y me e decidido a conectarlo a mi amplificador, el vumetro es estereo y tiene 2 integrados LB1409 con 10 led´s (7 verdes y 3 rojos),  mi duda es como u donde lo conecto, el vumetro tiene varios cables, tiene un grupos de cables que pienso yo son para la entrada de audio, es el tipico cable que tiene uno pelado y dos con aislacion, todo eso dentro de un solo grupo de aislacion, aparte tiene dos cables mas de color rojo y morado, que creo son para la alimentacion, e probado varias formas de conexion, pero no funciona, y no quiero meter mas voltaje porq esta bien bonito y no lo quiero estropiar,  este vumetro la ultima vez lo vi funcionando asi que no creo que este malo.

aca dejo unas fotos 
http://es.zimagez.com/full/15691d29...5656fee7e4ddec4cea20707aadacd3dd8d861b015.php

http://es.zimagez.com/zimage/13092010533.php


----------

